# Josie's First Clip Before and After Photos!!!!



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

This profile shot didn't make the first round of photos so I'm adding it now!!! It was one of my favorites!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Such a lovely creature! She's beautiful!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful Pup !


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

What a sweet pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your mini is major lovely!:love2: Love how she poses for the camera. :camera:Josie is a natural beauty and she knows how to position herself to best advantage.:beauty: Fabulous photos of an exceptionally pretty mpoo! Delightful to see you enjoying her so very much. That first photo really grabs me, they all do!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she has the most beautiful face!!!!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice pics and Josie looks great!! I can tell she is a spoiled poodle!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a pretty girl - and posing so beautifully too!


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous dog! I love what they did to her ears - lomg enough to be poodle, short enough not get into food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Josie was a beautiful puppy but now she's a gorgeous young lady! I love the 1st photo! And in the last one she looks really regal!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

She's absolutely beautiful... Did you do the grooming yourself?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

She is such a lovely pup! I love seeing pictures of her. The first picture is too cute!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Another Photo!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

This last photo is the one. She has such a lovely stance and her coat just shines. Considering photographing black dogs is hard, you have done a wonderful job of capturing all her beauty.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You have some lovely photos of your beautiful girl. She has a sweet face and you must be feeding her very well as her coat is so shiny she just exudes vitality. Love the argyle coat too. Thank you for posting these. More please.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's another photo that is quite different from the rest. Although the other pictures make Josie look like a proper little lady she loves getting dirty and wet. If there is mud to be found she will find it. I don't think she is every more happy than when she has just romped in the pond or has decided to paw in her water bowl!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Bah ha ha ha....


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

She is beautiful! I also have a black mini and cannot get nowhere as good pictures as you. Can you please tell me what camera and what settings you are using? Thanks.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Great pictures of a beautiful girl! Thanks.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

She's a very Gorgeous dog!!! So beautiful!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Really nice photography. She is beautiful. Have fun with her!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

It is pretty embarassing but all these photos were taken with a lumix camera by panasonic which is just a compact camera. To be even more embarassing, I didn't use any special settings--just the automatic one! It doesn't do great for action shots as the shutter speed is too slow and you always miss the exact moment you are trying to get. The posed shots it worked great for. This photo session lasted probably an hour and I took the advice of someone's post I had read on here once and took pictures at 6 p.m when I got off of work and it was light out but overcast with no direct sun to create shadows or make shooting difficult. Then I just played with Josie and when she was tired stuck a cushion in a big pot and let her relax! I probably spent a good hour or so waiting for her to position her head just right. I didn't use treats as they seem to get her too excited and she never gives me the look I want--it's always that intense stare when food is around. Most of the nice expression came when she heard something from the party that was going on across the street and it helped as I knew which way she would eventually tilt her head and could position myself accordingly. Next time I think I'll have a little tape recorder with strange sounds that she is not used to play from behind the fence where she can't see where the sound is coming from. But that's it! All in all fairly easy! So get your dog groomed really nice, tucker him or her out and then spend a good hour or more just letting your dog be a dog and not telling him or her to look this way or that and let them do their own spontaneous thing and you will have some great photos!! No direct sunlight is a huge key for a black dog. I used the Lumix camera to take the pictures I posted on Josie's first hike thread and also the Josie Comes Home thread. I will upgrade cameras soon as see what happens. Thanks for the compliments on her photos! I was determined to get a few shots that I would keep forever. My standard sophie, who is no longer with me, had a few great shots and the computer they were on crashed and now I can't retrieve them. They were those shots that you will treasure forever (unless your computer crashes and you lose them!). I wanted to make sure I got some great ones of Josie this time so that I could print them out and also save them on disk.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy sigh...I love a jet black mpoo! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Chagall said it all. Major lovely!!! I love the profile pictures too but #3 and #4 will be on the frame as well for me if she were mine. You took good pics.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Travis, she looks beautiful! Love the pink bow- Absolutely adorable!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

These pictures made my heart melt and the last picture made me laugh. Love to see a totally happy dirty dog! I have a Lumix but cannot wield it with your skill. I will have to try you method and get Swizzle calm but that is usually when he sleeps. I am not a picture taker and my Aussie was afraid of cameras and I treasure the few I have of him. So sorry you lost those shots of Sophie. That is a good reminder to burn a CD or make some kind of backup.


----------



## KSPOODLES (Feb 7, 2013)

*Glamour shots??*

Are you sure you took these photos? I have a suspicion that they were taken by a pro! :aetsch:

Just kidding... they are absolutely stunning, and your girl is too.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> These pictures made my heart melt and the last picture made me laugh. Love to see a totally happy dirty dog!


I can't tell you how much I appreciate that comment. My little girl makes me smile everyday and that she made you smile from the pictures means a lot to me. I hope to have some action shots before too long that show what a little athlete she is!


----------

